
You’ve Got Male: How Rom-Coms Have Secretly Been Holding Women Back - rafaelc
https://medium.com/@bethanymarz/youve-got-male-how-rom-coms-have-secretly-been-holding-women-back-ab1132102fb
======
WheelsAtLarge
Sure, there's no balance between the male and female roles but that's not the
real problem with these films. The problem is that there's very little chance
that a woman will enter a relationship as portrayed in these movies. Which
leads to never-ending relationship dissatisfaction in relationships. What
these movies portray most likely can't be achieved but there are women that
get fooled into thinking that that's what they should seek. A recipe for
unhappiness.

